# Грыжа L5-S1



## ivantei85 (24 Апр 2018)

Добрый вечер.История такая:стрельнуло в спину.Онемела внешняя сторона стопы и болит икроножная мышца.Сделал мрт. Перед вами результат.Что посоветуете?извиняюсь если изображение повернуто,не знаю как перевернуть.

1



2


----------



## La murr (24 Апр 2018)

@ivantei85, здравствуйте!
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (24 Апр 2018)

А сторона онемения и страна грыжи совпадают?
А врач смотрел, снижение рефлекса есть?
А кроме онемения, слабость в ноге есть?

Совет общий.
1. Устранить боль.
2. Перераспределить нагрузку с поражённого сегмента на соседние здоровые
3. Приложить все усилия, чтобы справиться без операции
4. Если операция, то по показаниям и вовремя, и с меньшими последствиями.


----------



## ivantei85 (25 Апр 2018)

@Доктор Ступин, да, с левой стороны онемение и нога тоже левая побаливает.. делают капельницы лфк комбимед  и вытяжение ... может что посоветуете ещё?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (25 Апр 2018)

Если помогает, то и слава Богу!


----------

